# Amber LED 200lm range?



## Roger555 (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm looking for a high power amber LED around the 200lm range but i'm not seeing very many options. All I can find is one for LedEngin 295lm but @ 26 dollars a pop! any other options out there?

http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail...=sGAEpiMZZMsgllGlynFdfmGmPi/WuWTCTM9a0RD5/z8=


----------



## deadrx7conv (Jul 28, 2011)

Check Newark or digikey for pricing too. 

Another option is the Luxeon tri-stars with 3 LEDs. http://www.luxeonstar.com/Amber-Luxeon-Rebel-Tri-Star-LEDs-s/35.htm

I've seen the 10w and 20w red/blue/green Edison LEDs on ebay. Might want to search for the seller and ask if they have the amber edison LED.


----------



## blasterman (Jul 29, 2011)

A triple EndorStar (Rebel) from LedSupply gives you 195lumens at 700mA. LuxeonStar might have some higher bins, but you'll pay more $$$$.

Satistronics has some 10-20watt ambers, and I've had good luck with their reds which drive the same. They just aren't very efficient. But...they work fine.


----------



## Roger555 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks guys but I need one focal point for this project. I want to replacing the existing Luxeon III Star from a elef turn signal unit. The Luxeon looks to be only around 100 lm so anything above 150lm might be worth doing but I'd love to find something around 200. Also it would be nice but I am prepared to change the driver as well.

http://www.elef-usa.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1200203


----------



## Illum (Jul 29, 2011)

Newark has issues, what is in stock isn't always in stock...


----------



## Roger555 (Jul 29, 2011)

Illum said:


> Newark has issues, what is in stock isn't always in stock...


 
Are you replying to the right thread? lol I love Newark they print you a sticker for each line item perfect for sticking on the zip bags when I re-bag everything.


----------



## Illum (Jul 29, 2011)

hmm... Newarks shipping is a little excessive though, compared prices between Newark and Digi-key lately? everything is expensive. 
Preferrably, I'd buy from cutter for LEDs, especially if you are looking for a certain bin.

While its considered old technology, when the need arises for amber LEDs I would still consider 3-up luxeon rebels
http://www.ledsupply.com/07007-pl000-f.php

At the moment I know of no single die amber LEDs that can attain 200lm, most are around 30-40 lm at best [at 700ma]. Keep in mind though, our vision is more sensitive to certain colors in the spectrum than others, so it cannot be compared side by side with a white LED.


----------



## Roger555 (Jul 30, 2011)

Still not sure how this relates to amber leds!


----------



## blasterman (Jul 30, 2011)

> The Luxeon looks to be only around 100 lm so anything above 150lm might be worth doing but I'd love to find something around 200


 
200 lumens is not going to happen in a 3watt LED. You can get a 132lumen / 700mA Rebel at LuxeonStar for $7 and change. Also note that unless that's a blinking circuit the size of the housing will not handle a 3watt at constant on.

Also, I don't think you realize how bright a state of the art, 3watt red or amber LED is. I've retrofitted some hounsings with 25lumen reds and with a platic diffuse they were easily bright enough.


----------



## Roger555 (Jul 31, 2011)

blasterman said:


> 200 lumens is not going to happen in a 3watt LED. You can get a 132lumen / 700mA Rebel at LuxeonStar for $7 and change. Also note that unless that's a blinking circuit the size of the housing will not handle a 3watt at constant on.
> 
> Also, I don't think you realize how bright a state of the art, 3watt red or amber LED is. I've retrofitted some hounsings with 25lumen reds and with a platic diffuse they were easily bright enough.


 

Who said they had to be 3W? The Leds in there right now are 3W ~100lm and are ok, but not bright enough for me. The spec on the Luxeon rebel only marginally better then the specs on my LED now, its is rated at 70lm min / 132lm max but in my experience when you run these at 700 mah they turn very red/orange which I hate. 

Also yes it is a blinking circuit so its driven at a lower current as a running light and driven higher/max current while signaling.


----------



## rmteo (Jul 31, 2011)

Are you making some kind of beacon (perhaps for an aviation application)?


----------



## blasterman (Jul 31, 2011)

> Who said they had to be 3W?


 
You distinctly said "high power", and referred to a Lux3 as a retrofit. WTH?

You aren't going get 200lumens of amber from a 1watt LED, let alone a 3watt, and the oddball higher wattage ambers from LEDEngin and Satistronics are so horribly inefficient to the point of not being worth the trouble. Let along trying to figure out how to power them.

The only practical alternative is to use a triple star / Rebel, and redo the housing. Otherwise, what you're asking for doesn't exist.


----------



## Roger555 (Jul 31, 2011)

blasterman said:


> You distinctly said "high power", and referred to a Lux3 as a retrofit. WTH?
> 
> You aren't going get 200lumens of amber from a 1watt LED, let alone a 3watt, and the oddball higher wattage ambers from LEDEngin and Satistronics are so horribly inefficient to the point of not being worth the trouble. Let along trying to figure out how to power them.
> 
> The only practical alternative is to use a triple star / Rebel, and redo the housing. Otherwise, what you're asking for doesn't exist.



Sorry Blastrerman I think perhaps I'm explaining this wrong. Take a look at post (# 4) I am currently using 3W Lux3 star and I want something brighter, I am in no means constrained to 3W. I need something brighter be it a 3W, 5W, 10W whatever. 

Efficiency doesn't not concern me that much, this is for the turn signal on a car not a flashlight. As long as I don't need a boost circuit and I can power the driver within my available 12v this would be ideal. 

The Santronics one could work but I don't think it will fit in the current heatsink. Would the 5W Santronics one be any better then the 3W Lux you guys think? 

Here is the application (Turn signal bulb from Elef) I really need a LED with a dome similar in size to a typical star mounted. Which at this point looks like the LedEngin 10W is the only option so far.


----------



## deadrx7conv (Jul 31, 2011)

LEDengine is probably your best available choice. 10w isn't easy to cool in an enclosed light. Looking at the Elef, I wouldn't want to put a 10w LED there. But, hopefully "flashing" prevents it from warming up too quickly.

A triple star is different than a LuxIII. Can you see the LEDs in your elef? do you have 3 or do you have 1? 

This:
http://www.ledsupply.com/07007-pl000-f.php

or this:
http://www.ledsupply.com/07040-pl000-f.php

or this LuxeonIII:
http://www.luxeonstar.com/Luxeon-III-Emitter-LED-Amber-Side-Emit-100-lm-p/lxhl-dl09.htm

compare this Rebel to the above LuxeonIII:
http://www.luxeonstar.com/Amber-Luxeon-Rebel-LEDs-s/11.htm

I see what looks like a single LED in the lights sold by ELEF. So a triple should be a great upgrade:
http://www.luxeonstar.com/Amber-Luxeon-Rebel-Tri-Star-LEDs-s/35.htm
http://www.ledsupply.com/07007-pl000-f.php

The 10w Ledengine:
http://www.ledengin.com/products/emitters#LZ4

Or maybe flash specific LED x2 or 3:
http://www.edison-opto.com.tw/01_led_products_detail.asp?sn=97

To get certain non-popular LED colors, bins, CRI, CCT, nm's.... it does cost much.

And the Edison:
http://www.xs4all.nl/~huismeen/foto/*edipower*.pdf


----------



## Neondiod (Aug 9, 2011)

This shall do 180 lm.

http://www.ledtuning.nl/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=111&products_id=889

Ok it's not a single point but I think the head is the same dimensions as the LUX III. There are 4 chips inside the head (2p2s) so it needs higher voltage, but maybe the Elef regulator crank it up to around 7 V until the current is the same as before.


----------



## Roger555 (Aug 9, 2011)

looks like a good candidate! Who makes it? just generic I take it? Do you know if that site ships to the US?


----------



## Roger555 (Aug 9, 2011)

and deadrx7conv thanks for all the links. Who sells that Edison line of LEDs?


----------



## Mike S (Aug 9, 2011)

Maybe these Osram Ostar's would work? It looks like the contacts might be exposed on the top and also the bottom. They're are bit expensive though.

http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?Detail&name=475-2804-1-ND


----------



## Roger555 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks but at that price I might as well get the LEDengine plus these are 617nm much much too red


----------



## deadrx7conv (Aug 9, 2011)

Try ebay for edison LEDs. Make sure you research their feedback as I don't make recommendations, just info.


----------



## Mike S (Aug 9, 2011)

Roger555 said:


> Thanks but at that price I might as well get the LEDengine plus these are 617nm much much too red



Amber is such a narrow part of the spectrum, it's probably hard to get something that's not too yellow or too red. In my experience, 595 is almost pure yellow. 605 to 610 is probably nice medium orange, but I haven't come across too many in that wavelength.


----------



## Roger555 (Aug 9, 2011)

Mike S said:


> Amber is such a narrow part of the spectrum, it's probably hard to get something that's not too yellow or too red. In my experience, 595 is almost pure yellow. 605 to 610 is probably nice medium orange, but I haven't come across too many in that wavelength.


 
Humm 595 rebels are very very deep orange and get almost red when driven at 700 Mah. I have also used Cree p4 superflux less rated at 595 which are also very nice deep orange.


----------



## Neondiod (Aug 10, 2011)

Roger555 said:


> looks like a good candidate! Who makes it? just generic I take it? Do you know if that site ships to the US?


 
Sorry, don't know who makes it, my guess is it's Chinese, maybe EFFLED, Ltd? On the website it says: "Shipments abroad are possible for a higher tariff".


----------

